# Field Trials or Hunt Tests



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Sound basics are sound basics. Put him through the program and see how he develops. If it looks like he will have what it takes to be competitive in the Derby game then you can focus on that during transition. If you decide to stick with hunt tests you'll still need the tools on board.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

sterregold said:


> Sound basics are sound basics. Put him through the program and see how he develops. If it looks like he will have what it takes to be competitive in the Derby game then you can focus on that during transition. If you decide to stick with hunt tests you'll still need the tools on board.


I fully agree. Train first, test later. What type of testing you can decide once you know what kind of dog you have. You will never know what kind of dog you really have until you've trained him.

EvanG


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I train for Derby,you still need the skill sets for either. You can always shorten up a few marks to keep them from blowing through. Easier I think to check them down than stretch them out.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree, train for the more difficult skill.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Radarsdad said:


> I train for Derby,you still need the skill sets for either. You can always shorten up a few marks to keep them from blowing through. Easier I think to check them down than stretch them out.


Rex Carr believed the opposite. Very few dogs that have been conditioned to go long (field trial 'long') tend to check down without a lot of training. I've trained dozens of Derby list dogs including national #3 in 1992, and I've never trained for the Derby. From the beginning of field training, I'm training for the Open. The Derby was something fun they get to do along the way.

EvanG


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

EvanG said:


> Rex Carr believed the opposite. Very few dogs that have been conditioned to go long (field trial 'long') tend to check down without a lot of training. I've trained dozens of Derby list dogs including national #3 in 1992, and I've never trained for the Derby. From the beginning of field training, I'm training for the Open. The Derby was something fun they get to do along the way.
> 
> EvanG


Maybe I should be more specific about my training for marks. I train at varying distance to try to train depth perception. Easy mark Looong mark. Some long some short Some in between. Balance in training.
Radar was running Open marks and running Master tests,we were training with two dogs running the same marks and blinds. One is now an FC AFC,the other is AFC and running the Nationals in Montana the 16th of this month. 

Yes, I train OPEN marks and OPEN blinds. I train at least a level above what I am competing in.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm going to introduce another thought...if you are not a highly competitive person, you might prefer the hunt test atmosphere. If you are pretty competitive, you might prefer the field trials.
Just a thought.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Heck, do both, I intend to. Some it will be affected by the grounds you have to train on also.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Radarsdad said:


> Maybe I should be more specific about my training for marks. I train at varying distance to try to train depth perception. Easy mark Looong mark. Some long some short Some in between. Balance in training.
> Radar was running Open marks and running Master tests,we were training with two dogs running the same marks and blinds. One is now an FC AFC,the other is AFC and running the Nationals in Montana the 16th of this month.
> 
> Yes, I train OPEN marks and OPEN blinds. I train at least a level above what I am competing in.


Now _that's_ balance! 

EvanG


----------

